# Uae



## Pax (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everybody, I'm an engineer and I'd like move with my family in UAE. Someone could kindly give me suggestions ? Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Read the forum, esp. the Dubai section


----------



## Pax (Feb 17, 2015)

I will, thanks for your answer.


----------

